# Specially for Harry & anyone else



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

By golly, here's an Aussie website that's real interesting.
Give it a look.:yes4::sold:

ttit


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow Maurice, I always suspected that we Aussies were a resourceful lot, but this guy, he's something else. I've saved the link so that I can digest everything on it at my leisure.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Maurice. Nice link.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

My day is complete, I made Harry happy


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I must correct you Maurice, because I'm always happy, your link made me "happier" (even more happy) Thanks again Maurice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now there is a man dedicated to his hobby and has made it a study. Great link and thank you.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great link Maurice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

